# Get your garden ready for spring and help Heartland at the same time



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue is currently running a fund raiser from March 1 - April 29 with Flower Power Fund Raising. Here's your chance to purchase some beautiful bulbs and plants and start planning that colorful spring garden. Heartland will earn 50% of all purchases.

Visit this link Campaign | Flower Power Fundraising

Scroll down and click on the link "Shop Now"

You will now have 6 pages of wonderful plants to choose from. All plants are 100% guaranteed and will be shipped just in time for planting season. 

Help support rescue!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great idea...I am poor until the middle of the month so I marked the page.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful selection of flowers-great fund raiser.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

They do have a very nice selection. The flowers are 100% guaranteed so you really have nothing to lose by ordering from this company.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Spring begins today. Great time to order those springtime plants and help Heartland GR rescue as well.

Campaign | Flower Power Fundraising


----------

